# A Season in Hell, by Gwendolyn Noles



## GwenNoles (Jan 25, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0035LDN9Q?tag=kbpst-20

My book is a personal memoir of Xanax addiction, criminal prosecution, institutionalization and recovery. The book details the moment when addiction turned to madness and a crime resulted. It is a bare-bones account of the events and it is, I hope, something that might help others struggling with addiction. I came through the ordeal, burned by it, but stronger and better. The book is not an attempt to justify my actions or make poetic that which is horrific. It is an honest account of how a woman with all the best things life had to offer (education, money, prestige, career) lost it all but replaced it with something higher.

Cost: $1


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

Gwen, thanks for sharing your story.  I had a friend who abused Xanax.....  maybe your sharing your story will help prevent others from going down this road or help them seek help sooner.

Also, I noticed that two copies of this book are linked to your author's page on Amazon...  one uploaded the 22nd and one the 24th....


----------



## GwenNoles (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi, Dana. Thanks so much for your support and your comments. My addiction was so unexpected and I really had no idea that it was coming. I think it was Hemingway who said that things sometimes happen "gradually, yet suddenly." That is how it happened.

Thanks also for letting me know about the two uploads. The one on the 24th is the correct version. I had submitted the unedited one initially.


----------



## GwenNoles (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm looking at present at writing a follow-up to this memoir. Since it details the addiction and losses associated with it, I think a second part could look more at the ways that I'm still recovering. It's going to be awhile though, because my life is still a work in progress. 

To those who have been buying my memoir, thank you.


----------



## GwenNoles (Jan 25, 2010)

Also, the book is now available at Smashwords.com at http://www.smashwords.com/b/9042


----------



## MConti (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi, Gwen,

I just read your memoir and wow. It was truly powerful and so honest. Thank you for sharing this story. I never struggled with addiction, but I still benefited from reading this book. I hope it will help others out there with similar problems. 

Monica


----------



## GwenNoles (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm happy to announce that my book is doing well. Joan Gadsby, the predominant author on the subject of prescription addiction wrote a book entitled _Addiction by Prescription_. She recently reviewed my book, and I am very happy she liked my book. The review follows:

_I was most impressed with your exceptionally well written chapters of your ebook and vivid description of the serious effects of your addiction to prescription drugs which devastated years of your earlier life.

You have accurately portrayed the sad and tragic reality of how an intelligent ,well educated and gifted young woman became "hooked "on prescription drugs having trusted your doctors "to do no harm" and who went to great lengths outside the medical system to obtain" the pills".

You unfortunately ended up being incarcerated,institutionalized and suffering the humiliating consequences of becoming an "accidental addict" before your recovery.

Your truthful and heartfelt writing of your firsthand account of your experience with prescription drugs will hopefully help to continue to create much needed awareness of the serious impacts of doctor induced prescription drug addiction that has affected and continues to affect hundreds of thousand of people and their families worldwide.

There is a dire need for long overdue systemic change and accountability in the healthcare system particularly amongst doctors who remain in ignorance,denial and apathy about prescription drug addiction and drug companies whose prime motivation is "pushing pills" and bottomline profits. _ --Joan Gadsby


----------



## GwenNoles (Jan 25, 2010)

My memoir of addiction, A Season in Hell, continues to do well in the Kindle Store. I'm happy to announce that it is now also available in paperback. And, I have been asked by national radio host Larry Golbom to interview on his show in April to discuss the book and the dangers of benzo addiction. Thanks to everyone here on Kindleboards for your ongoing support, for buying the book and for the positive reviews.

Go Indie authors! Go Indie readers! http://www.amazon.com/dp/BOO35LDN9Q


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

in for the sample


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Gwen, I've merged the new post with your existing thread.  You might bookmark it in your browser so that when you have some news to report you can find it quickly.  We do ask that authors maintain only one thread for each book.

Ann
Book Bazaar Moderator


----------



## GwenNoles (Jan 25, 2010)

cheerio said:


> in for the sample


Thanks so much! 

I just finished my follow-up to _A Season in Hell_, which is entitled _To Everything there is a Season: A Guide to Starting Over_. This book picks up where I left off on my journey and attempts to offer realistic solutions to others facing difficulties with addiction and other problems related to a lack of self-control or self-regard. It will be released in a few days. At present, I have someone working on the editing. I'll announce when this will be ready for download to those interested.

Also, thanks, Ann, for weaving this with my former thread. I couldn't find it when I was looking around yesterday.


----------



## GwenNoles (Jan 25, 2010)

Great news about my book. Larry Golbom, of nationally syndicated radio talk show, "Prescription Addiction: Breaking the Silence" interviewed me on his show this past Sunday night, and the response was great. You can now listen to my interview on the website by visiting: http://www.prescriptionaddictionradio.com/. Just scroll down the middle and see my name at the bottom beside "April 11" and a "Listen Here" link is provided. Just click the link and listen to the interview.

Thanks to everyone who has bought the book and to everyone who has been so supportive.


----------

